# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  El Plan General de Pesca de Aragón permite devolver al río a algunas especies exóticas invasoras en ciertas zonas y obliga a sacrificar "in situ" a otras.

## sergi1907

En época de deshielo el caudal de nuestros ríos aumenta y los aficionados a la 'captura y suelta' saltan al agua dispuestos a lograr la mejor foto junto a los ejemplares de peces más impresionantes. Para los amantes de este deporte, el invasor siluro es sin duda alguna el rey, ya que no es raro encontrar ejemplares de más de 70 kilos de esta especie en los embalses y ríos aragoneses.

Mientras la Ley a nivel nacional prohibe devolver al agua los ejemplares de especies exóticas invasoras tras haber sido capturados, el Plan General de Pesca de Aragón permite practicar la captura y suelta de ciertas especies invasoras en determinadas zonas. El siluro, por ejemplo, se puede 'capturar y soltar' en el eje principal del río Ebro, en sus canales y acequias, en los embalses de Ribarroja y Mequinenza y en el río Cinca desde la confluencia con el río Alcanadre hasta la confluencia con los ríos Cinca y Segre.

El Plan General de Pesca de Aragón también 'indulta' en determinadas zonas al salvelino, el black bass, el lucioperca, la perca europea, el alburno, el rutilo y el escardino, todas ellas especies incluidas en el Catálogo español de especies exóticas invasoras y a las que, como norma general, el pescador está obligado a sacrificar si las captura.

El pez gato, el lucio y el pez sol, sin embargo, no tienen tanta suerte y deben sacrificarse "in situ" en todo el terrritorio aragonés según dicta la norma autonómica.

Captura y suelta ¿sí o no?
Esta relajación de la ley en Aragón para determinadas especies no sienta bien a todo el mundo. Mientras los practicantes de la 'captura y suelta' esgrimen que nadie puede obligarles a matar a un animal, los ecologistas exigen que se prohiba tajantemente el volver a depositarlos en el agua: "Las especies exóticas invasoras son muchas y muy depredadoras. Están devorando a las demás especies, no solo de peces, sino de anfibios, reptiles, aves acuáticas... hacen mucho daño a la fauna autóctona y nos parece lamentable que en Aragón se permita devolverlos al agua cuando a nivel estatal el pescador está obligado a sacrificarlos", argumenta Ismael Sanz, portavoz de Voluntarríos. 

Desde la Federación Aragonesa de Pesca y Casting sostienen una postura más pragmática: "Primero que a mí no me puedes obligar a matar a un animal y segundo que en algunas zonas la invasión es tal que ya es inviable dar marcha atrás y no parece lógico gastar dinero y esfuerzos extrayendo animales. Pedir que nos pongamos a sacar peces del embalse de Mequinenza es una aberración", argumenta Jesús Abadía, presidente de la Federación.

"Lo que no se puede es adaptar la ley para satisfacer intereses exclusivamente económicos y a los pescadores deportivos" replica por su parte el divulgador ambiental y miembro de Ecologistas en Acción Paco Iturbe. "No hablamos de erradicar las especies pero si de controlar. Si ya las tienes capturadas nos parece lamentable que se vuelva a soltar a especies que devoran todo lo que se pueden meter en la boca solo porque resulta molesto transportarlos", prosigue este divulgador ambiental.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...56979_300.html

----------

frfmfrfm (29-abr-2015),Jonasino (28-abr-2015),juanluzon (29-abr-2015),termopar (29-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Política de hechos consumados.
No se diferencia de otras aberraciones perpetradas por particulares, ayuntamientos, CCAA, o empresas.

Yo primero la hago, meto la especie exótica, construyo Marina de Valdecañas o mi chabolo al lado del río.
Luego, cuando tras la pasividad de las autoridades se da por hecho que "no pasa ná", entonces se alude a la pena. Como vamos a tirar esto ahora? como vamos a eradicar el siluro, ahora que me he montado como guía para que ingleses gordos u borrachos pesquen un mamut con bigotes? como voy a tirar mi chabolo, que no tengo ná?

 En fin. Esto no tiene remedio. Nos quejamos de los Bárcenas y de los chorizontes que hay por ahí, y la corrupción y el hacer lo que me sale de la pera está metido hasta en el tuétano de nuestro país.

 A ver si me presento de diputado, pillo un par de asesorías tipo Trillo/Pujalte y con el sueldo vitalicio más los trinques, a vivir la vida mindundis!!!

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

Eso es una verdadera desgracia, muy lamentable. Y no se que gracia tendrá pescar esos bicharracos. Habrá que preguntárselo al ex rey juan carlos I, y sus elefantes

----------


## pablovelasco

No hace falta ser rey para poder disfrutar de la pesca, y esas especies dan mucho más juego ya que suelen ser piscívoras y combativas. Sí que es cierto que la fauna autóctona puede verse afectada, pero la verdad, desde que en mequinenza soltaron siluros, creo que hay mucha gente que vive de eso, ya que atrae a muchos pescadores...

----------


## termopar

Solo me parecen bien la caza o la pesca que mantenga los equilibrios de especies autóctonas. Y aun así, no es de mi gusto particular. Me invitaron a participar a pesca del barbo en el ebro hace muchos años pero no lo disfruté para nada.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> No hace falta ser rey para poder disfrutar de la pesca, y esas especies dan mucho más juego ya que suelen ser piscívoras y combativas. Sí que es cierto que la fauna autóctona puede verse afectada, pero la verdad, desde que en mequinenza soltaron siluros, creo que hay mucha gente que vive de eso, ya que atrae a muchos pescadores...


Jajaajaj, Sabía que ibas a decir una cosa así. Trollex Máximus

Bueno, pues por qué no sueltas unos leones del Atlas y unos rinocerontes por tu zona de regadío? Tengo amigos a los que les encantaría cazarlos por allí. Y dejarían mucho dinero.

Ah, y unos hipopótamos y unos cocodrilos el Nilo en las charcas de riego. Lo mismo tienes mejor futuro que cultivando.

Sindicato de Cazadores de Rinocerontes y Alimañas del Tajo Segura S.C.R.A.T.S. No tenéis ni que cambiar el nombre.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

juanluzon (29-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Mientras la Ley a nivel nacional prohibe devolver al agua los ejemplares de especies exóticas invasoras tras haber sido capturados, el Plan General de Pesca de Aragón permite practicar la captura y suelta de ciertas especies invasoras en determinadas zonas.


¿Y esto como se come? ¿Estamos chiflados, o que?

----------


## juanluzon

Y en el feudo de Cospedal matamos las Carpas. Esto si que clama al cielo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Y esto como se come? ¿Estamos chiflados, o que?


Los _reinos de taifas_ amigo, cada cual interpreta y aplica las leyes a su antojo.




> Y en el feudo de Cospedal matamos las Carpas. Esto si que clama al cielo.


Podremos estar de acuerdo o no con la ley, eso allá cada uno faltaría más, pero la realidad es que la carpa es una especie alóctona e incluida dentro de la lista de las 100 especies invasoras más peligrosas del mundo por el daño que puede producir sobre el resto de la fauna piscícola alóctona. Tan dañina como el siluro, lucio o black-bass por citar otros.

----------


## NoRegistrado

A mí no me gustaría matarlas. Pero es que las cosas no se pueden analizar desde el punto de vista de un sector con intereses en ello.
Lo que hay que ver es si en realidad son invasoras, que lo son y su efecto sobre las especies autóctonas, que por lo visto es importante.
En Australia tienen un problema serio con las carpas, eliminando especies autóctonas, eliminando vegetación subacuática y causando graves efectos por hozar en el fondo, además que el KHV que suele brotar en ésta especie, afecta de forma brutal a otras especies.

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/c...-1226146163345

Con eso, ya digo que no quiero opinar sobre su sacrificio o no.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

